# Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument! ​*
Kommentar

*Die eine Seite der Medaille*

Immer wieder erstaunlich:
Auf der einen Seite haben wir Tierrechtler, Tierschützer und ähnlich gestrickte Leute, die Angeln verdammen, die behaupten, dass Angeln verroht. 

Und Politiker wie z. B. ausgerechnet der baden-württembergische GRÜNE Pix, der spricht gar davon, man müsse an Kinderschutz denken, bevor man Kinder zum Angeln lässt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet Pix als GRÜNER mit deren Vorgeschichte mit "Kinderschutz" kommt und Angler als gefährlicher für Kinder als GRÜNE darstellt, finde ich persönlich empörend:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...



Und Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Verwaltungen verbieten ja augenscheinlich allgemein (leider nur wenige positive Ausnahmen) eh lieber, als dass sie etwas fördern oder unterstützen. Vor allem wenns um Kinder geht, die man ja auch irgendwie schützen muss..

Die Frage ist:
Vor Anglern oder vor Politik Verwaltung und Schützern?


*Die andere Seite der Medaille*
Und zwar die in meinen Augen deutlich näher an der Realität verweilende. Immer wieder, auch hier im Forum in Artikeln und Diskussionen zeigt sich auch von pädagogischen "Profis" wie hier, wie wertvoll von denen das praktische Angeln eingeschätzt wird. 

Die andere Seite sind dann natürlich auch solche Artikel wie der Folgende aus "Die Rheinpfalz":
*Nix Barsch, Alter: Angelprojekt für junge Straffällige in Speyer*
http://www.rheinpfalz.de/artikel/nix-barsch-alter-angelprojekt-fuer-junge-straffaellige-in-speyer/



> _In Speyer gibt es ein Angelprojekt für junge Straffällige. Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz sollen dabei unter anderem trainiert werden. Werden sie auch – wenn mal wieder nichts beißt.
> .....
> Das Angelprojekt „ist ursprünglich eher für Menschen mit Suchtproblemen konzipiert“, sagt de Crouppé, der die Idee aus der Therapiearbeit mit Alkoholikern übernommen hat.
> ........
> ...



Das alles sind nur ganz kurze Zitate aus dem Artikel.

*Wenn also das PRAKTISCHE ANGELN schon pädagogisch so wertvoll sein kann*, wenn es auch z. B. nicht nur wie hier straffälligen Jugendlichen hilft, sondern auch für junge behinderte Menschen so wertvoll sein kann (siehe: Diakonie in Schleswig Holstein bittet Angler um Hilfe), wie zum Teufel kommen da Politiker, Behörden, Verwaltungen, Schützer und Rechtler aller Facetten eigentlich dazu, das Angeln immer schwieriger und bürokratischer zu gestalten?

*WACHT MAL AUF UND MACHT ANGELN (wenigstens) FÜR KINDER, JUGENDLICHE UND BENACHTEILIGTE EINFACHER UND UNBÜROKRATISCHER!!!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Henry (1. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

#6#6#6

Dafür müssten die werten Herrschaften ja über ihren Tellerrand hinaus blicken. Und was will man von jemandem erwarten, dessen einzige Assoziation zu Natur die Biobananen aus dem Supermarkt und chlorfrei gebleichtes Druckerpapier darstellen? 

Woanders geht's doch auch. Warum hier nicht? Weil sie alle Angst vor negativer Presse haben. Keiner möchte sich mehr freiwillig in die Schusslinie von stänkernden, laut krakeelenden Möchtegern-Naturschützern stellen. Der Angler, der den Kids hilft nicht. Die Vereine und Verbände, die das organisieren nicht. Und letztendlich der Volksvertreter, der das ja vielleicht ganz gut findet auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Danke, ja genau,. so wie Du sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Henry (1. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Es ist doch traurig welche Möglichkeiten und Erfahrungen den Kids dadurch vorenthalten werden, oder? Meine schönsten Kindheitserinnerungen drehen sich immer um das Draußensein, das gemeinsame Erlebnis in und mit der Natur und auch ums Fischen... was ja all das vereint. Wir nehmen unseren Kindern ein Stück Kindheit weg indem wir dem Mob noch Futter geben und jeden Schi** dokumentieren, fotografieren und online stellen. Damit hat ja erst alles angefangen so schwierig zu werden. Ich genieße und halte die Klappe... kann dafür aber meine Kleine mitnehmen und ihr all das zeigen, was meine Kindheit ausgemacht und mich nachhaltig geprägt hat. Ein  Angler, der einen unstillbaren Geltungsdrang und ein noch größeres Bedürfnis danach hat sich seinen Mitmenschen mitzuteilen (ungefragt natürlich) um sein Ego noch weiter aufzublasen, kann keine Kinder an die Materie heranführen... aber die sind es, die von Nichtanglern als erstes gesehen werden und einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen und wieder Futter geben - Rattenschwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass Verbände lieber schlecht über Trophäenangeln und gut über Angeln nur zur Verwertung schwadronieren und so erst Schützern Futter geben, und die springen da logischerweise gerne auf.

Dass dann schräge Politiker und Beamte das gerne in Gesetze und Verordnungen giessen, ist auch nur verständlich.

Dass man auch wieder NICHT auf die Experten aus der Praxis, die entsprechenden Pädagogen etc. hört, die etwas mit ihrer Klientel vorwärts bringen wollen und Angeln da explizit loben, wundert viele beim heutigen Politik/Verwaltungsbetrieb sicher kaum mehr..

Dass die Verbände sowas nicht offensiv aufgreifen und mal nutzen FÜR Angler und Angeln - UNGLAUBLICH!!


----------



## Darket (2. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Erstmal danke Thomas für den Hinweis, Hätte ich sonst sicherlich übersehen.
Ich gehöre ja zu den angesprochenen "Profis". Meine berufliche Zielgruppe waren und sind Erwachsene mit geistiger und/oder psychischer Behinderung. Mittlerweile zwar nicht mehr an der Front im Sinne des täglichen Kontaktes, sondern quasi von Amts wegen, aber ich glaube ich habe da nach 10 Jahren in der direkten Betreuung eine gewisse Sachkompetenz. 
Grundsätzlich denke ich natürlich, dass das Angeln im pädagogisch-therapeutischen Sinne Potenzial hat. Einiges ist schon durchgeklungen, ich denke, dass da Potenziale auf Erlebnispädagogischer Basis bzw. im Rahmen sozialer Gruppenarbeit auch genannt werden sollten, auch wenn beides jetzt auch beruflich nie meine bevorzugten Baustellen waren.

Problematisch ist halt leider eine gewisse Exklusivität, die ja (gerade auch in der Fachsprache) Immer Ausschluss bestimmter Personengruppen bedeutet. Wenn wir über behinderte Menschen sprechen, sprechen wir immer auch über Ausschluss. Das ist gar nicht wetten gemeint. Es gibt da ja Kollegen, die überspitzt formuliert die Gesellschaft dafür verantwortlich machen, dass jemand, der im Rollstuhl sitzt keinen Sprint gegen Usain Boot gewinnen kann. Zu denen gehöre ich ausdrücklich nicht, aber man muss sich klar machen, dass Behinderung eben v.a. Behinderung an gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe bedeutet. Die Verantwortung einer Gesellschaft liegt m.E. darin, Hindernisse für Teilhabe möglichst klein zu halten. Das funktioniert nicht in jedem Bereich. Der Umstand, dass ein Blinder Kein Auto fahren sollte, erschließt sich jedem recht schnell. Da gibt es auch herzlich wenig Spielraum, bestimmte Dinge sind eben leider nicht zu ändern oder zu 100% zu kompensieren. In Bezug auf das Angeln ist das eine zweischneidige Geschichte. Auf der einen Seite wäre es dann ja eben nicht nur unter pädagogischen wenn nicht gar therapeutischen Gesichtspunkten sinnvoll einsetzbar, sondern darüber hinaus auch im Sinne gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe allen zugänglich zu machen. Auf der anderen Seite hält der Gesetzgeber es aber offenbar überwiegend für unerlässlich, dass das Angeln an eine Prüfung gebunden wird und wer diese nicht besteht, darf eben nicht. Da Menschen mit Behinderung zwar kompensatorisch unterstützt werden können, aber letztlich nicht bessergestellt werden dürfen als nicht-behinderte, ist das ein Problem. Denn jemand mit einer geistigen Behinderung dürfte z.B. auch Autofahren, sofern er die Führerscheinprüfung besteht (je nach Schwere der Behinderung kommt das sogar vor, wenn auch nicht oft). Mit der Anglerprüfung verhält es sich da ähnlich. Ich habe mal einen jungen, leicht geistig behinderten und schwer Verhaltensauffälligen Mann betreut, den sein Vater immer zum Angeln mitgenommen hat. Der war von seinen Kenntnissen her ein besserer Angler als ich, Hätte aber nie die Prüfung geschafft, weil er sich darauf nicht ausreichend Hätte konzentrieren können. Der wusste aber alles, was wirklich relevant war: Schonzeiten, Umgang mit dem Fisch, Montagen, Fischbestimmung usw. durfte aber nicht angeln, außer wenn Papa mit ihm nach MeckPomm gefahren ist (Tourischein). Ich wäre liebend gern mit dem losgezogen, stattdessen hat er sich in seiner Freizeit das Hirn weggekifft. Selbst die untere Fischereibehörde wo ich mal nach Möglichkeiten gefragt hatte, fand das dämlich, aber die Gesetzeslage ist halt leider wie sie ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, Wäre da eine generell niedrigere Zugangsvoraussetzung, die aber real wohl kaum umsetzbar wäre. Ansonsten bleiben da nur soziale Projekte, wo Leute arbeiten, denen das persönlich wichtig ist und sich hinterklemmen. Vielleicht auch die Behindertenreferate der Verbände, die aber nach meinem Eindruck arg auf Körperbehinderte fixiert sind. Eventuell ist auch der Bedarf nicht so wahnsinnig hoch bzw. entsteht durch die hohen Hürden gar nicht erst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Du konzetriert Dich arg auf Behinderte und vergisst den eigentlichen Punkt:
Die Kinder..

Der Hinweis auf Pädagogen, auf deren Arbeit mit Behinderten oder straffälligen Jugendlichen etc. sollte ja vor allem demonstrieren, dass das praktische Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll ist.

Und die bürokratischen Hürden in Deutschland gerade für Kinder gerade deswegen ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*

Dazu noch:
Dass man sich in Deutschland drüber unterhalten MUSS, dass es Sache des Gesetzgebers und nicht der Eltern ist, ob und in welcher Form sie ihre Kinder angeln lassen ist zum kotzen. 

Es hat Sache der Eltern zu sein, und nicht die des Staates, Schützern, Bürokraten oder  Verbandlern!!

Es gibt da nur eines, und alles andere ist schlichter Kokolores und einknicken vor Schützern:
1.: Ein Kind kann bei einem Erwachsenen Angler selbständig mit einer Rute mitangeln.

2.: Sobald ein Kind - welchen Alters auch immer - legal einen Angelschein/Prüfung hat, darf es selbständig ohne Erwachsene angeln. 

Alles andere ist verbeugen vor dem Geßlerhut der Schützer und Bürokraten.


----------



## Jose (2. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 2.: Sobald ein Kind - welchen Alters auch immer - legal einen Angelschein/Prüfung hat, darf es selbständig ohne Erwachsene angeln...




NEIN! kinder bis ~14 müssen frei angeln können, ohne prüfung, ohne erlaubnisschein.

die sollen natur erleben dürfen und nicht im vorschulalter den behördenwahnsinn verinnerlichen.

lest dazu im Magazin


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Macht Angeln einfacher: Angeln ist ein wertvolles Erziehungsinstrument!*



> NEIN! kinder bis ~14 müssen frei angeln können, ohne prüfung, ohne erlaubnisschein.


schrieb ich doch, mit einer Rute mitangeln meinte ich ja die zusätzliche kostenlose - vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt.
SORRRYY


----------

